# iPhone + Gentoo

## Xywa

Witam

Szukałem na tym forum i nie znalazłem, a Wiki Gentoo o iPhonie nie działa - więc pytanie do Was:

Czy jest możliwe korzystanie z iPhona za pomocą Gentoo - czy może tylko XP i MacOS pozostaje?

----------

## mistix

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/IPhone

Z tego co tam wyczytałem same problemy z tym będą o ile to ten nowy iPhone.

----------

## Xywa

 *mistix wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/IPhone
> 
> Z tego co tam wyczytałem same problemy z tym będą o ile to ten nowy iPhone.

 

Thx - właśnie mam G S a   :Sad: 

----------

## mistix

To czeka Cię downgrade firmwaru, albo nic z imprezy.

----------

## Xywa

 *mistix wrote:*   

> To czeka Cię downgrade firmwaru, albo nic z imprezy.

 

Już jest wersja pod 3.0   :Razz: 

http://tech.wp.pl/kat,1009781,title,iPhone-OS-30-zlamany-3GS-rozbrojony,wid,11247479,wiadomosc.html

Ktoś się już tym bawił?

----------

## soban_

Moze ktos sie orientuje jak sprawa sie ma z iphonem 2G?

----------

## Xywa

Odświeżam wątek,

Na angielskim forum Gentoo kilka dni temu padło fajne rozwiązanie, jak zmusić do współpracy iPhone i iPod z Gentoo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-826599-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

 *Quote:*   

>  1. unmask the latest app-pda/libimobiledevice version (1.1.0 at the time I write this) 
> 
>  2. add ios USE flag to gnome-base/gvfs and media-libs/libgpod 
> 
>  3. emerge usbmuxd gvfs libgpod 
> ...

 

Testowałem iPhona 3GS (bez jailbrokena) pod KDE 4.6 - działa!

Po włożeniu kabelka do USB, system automatycznie rozpoznaje urządzenie dając możliwość natychmiastowego ściągniecia zdjęć czy filmów.

Nie wiem tylko jak uzyskać dostęp do plików muzycznych, audiobooków czy innych plików ściągnietch z netu - poszperam jeszcze i dam znać.

----------

